

Ask HN: Site/Search Engine Regularly Updated With Lectures? - jasonlbaptiste

Is there an aggregator of all the learning material online that is regularly updated and pleasant to browse?  I know iTunesU exists and YouTube has something too.  Looking more for a directory/blog format combo with consistent updates.
======
bhrgunatha
Try <http://videolectures.net/>

Peteris Krumins collated a set of Science and Computer Science lectures -
<http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/>

He blogs from there too although the catalogue is not huge.

------
davidblair
You might like <http://academicearth.org/>

------
adaptives
I am manually aggregating computer science course videos at
<http://www.adaptivelearningonline.net>

I am also planning to add tools to make learning fun and collaborative...

------
hiroaki
[http://www.youtube.com/education?lg=EN&b=1](http://www.youtube.com/education?lg=EN&b=1)
might be a good start.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
It's not bad, but the organization is lacking. Where is the "OpenCourseWare of
OpenCourseWareS"?

